# How much do vets cost?



## danidots

How much does it cost to bring my hedgehog to the vet for a check up?


----------



## incubi

varies from 57-87


----------



## LizardGirl

> varies from 57-87


There is no set price for vet visits. Different clinics have different charges. It also depends on the procedures you have done.

Usually there is a base fee for just coming in, and everything else is added to that.


----------



## Kalandra

I've paid anywhere from $35 to about $100 to just walk in the door and have the veterinarian say "Yep its a hedgehog." And that doesn't include any specialists, just your standard exotic veterinarian. I usually expect my bill to come to around $100 for a visit and medication.


----------



## sebian

Our vet bill starts at $85. And if anyone needs some "happy gas" it's $15 more. That a good, normal, quick check-up visit without any meds or xrays. X-Rays usually cost around $100-$150 a pop (at my clinic at least). Our "free" rescue basically turned into a purchase when he needed 2 xrays, a check up, and medicine after not eating for 2 weeks :shock: Not to mention a new cage and supplies :roll:


----------



## Mika

You can call some vet near of your place and ask them how much is it for exotic pets. That would be easy to know because it's different at each place.


----------



## hndspk

Wow...Comparing my cost to yours, I feel lucky. My vet is $25 for a checkup, but luckily I dont know how much for everything else...


----------



## Mika

I pay 56$ for an annual exam.

Revolution, for a small hedghog is about 12$

To put stiches on Élliott's eye was 102$ and the antibiotic was around 13$

Antibiotic for urine infection was about 10$

For a following check-up it's 46$ (That's ridiculus...)

And somethimes she doesn't charge me for a following check-up.

For a X-ray it's around 30$.

And I never used analgesic so I don't know how much is it. but I'm curious to know!!


----------



## sebian

hndspk said:


> Wow...Comparing my cost to yours, I feel lucky. My vet is $25 for a checkup, but luckily I dont know how much for everything else...


Our vet is in a posh little CT town. Everything on the Northeast coast is ridiculously expensive. Except for groceries... I found that they're actually WAY more expensive in Chicago than they are in New York City :lol:


----------



## drowsydreamer

It cost me almost $100 to do a checkup and treatment for mites. It was $50 base fee, $25 for the skin scraping, and $16 for Revolution.


----------



## iamwoman

for me, it cost $75 for checkup and $60 for anesthesia. 
and the vet told me that blood testing costs $160,
and x-ray costs $ 180..

btw I live in toronto..


----------



## HedgieGirl519

It varies a bit depending where you live, the vet and what they have to do. For me:

Booked Appointment: $45-$65
X-rays: $118
Revolution (mites): $16
Skin Scraping: $27
Basic Blood Work: $85
Thorough Blood Work: $120-$150
Light Anesthesia for Exam: $25
Anesthesia for Surgery: $45-$60
Antibiotics: $15-$35
Nail Clipping: $10
Overnight Stay: $25/night

To see an emergency vet is a nightmare. I don't know what the actual cost break down was, but the total came to $575 and there was nothing wrong with the hedgie. The $575 was ONLY for seeing the vet and giving fluids. No tests where done. 


Exotic vets generally charge more than regular cat/dog vets.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Squiggy's check up visit was 45 the blood glucose test was 20, and his medication was 40, and it was 10 for his registration and appointment. His follow up 2 weeks after was 45 and all they did is say he seems fine.


----------

